# Stupid things they say.



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Just want to start a thread of the stupid things the cheating spouse said to you during your ordeal. Partially because mine said some REALLY stupid things that are pathetically funny. So I will start the thread.

1. When discussing health insurance for our only minor child, I told her that I would be purchasing a seperate policy to cover our daughter, so my WW could do with her coverage whatever she desired. Her response, "What are you trying to do, get rid of me?" this from the woman who filed for divorce 48 hours after I discovered the affair...WTF?

2. During a conversation with one of my employees, the fact that I was gone for the day to a counseling session came up. My x said " I am really glad that K is going to counseling so he can become a better person and a better boss". Uh no, I was/am going to counseling to come to grips with your betrayal.

3. Coming down to the finish line of our D. X had the paperwork but delayed returning it for over a week. (even tho she sought out the divorce originally, was not interested in trying any R even after a 30 year marriage) When contacted by her attorney she wanted him to ask me, "Why is K in such a hurry?" Uh, yeah why would that be, cause being in LIMBO is so much fun!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

My ex once told me that he loved me and would always cherish me. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
Now that was funny!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I like how mine said "but it wasn't _really_ adultery"

She almost had me believeing it for a bit too.I just went back to read some old texts she wrote me at the time and even she admitted it was cheating (and we both knew it was intercourse too), but I guess in her mind that was just to pacify me...

I guess since the "reconciliation" didn't work out (ie I the guy I thought she went NC with was actually old news and there was a totally separate guy she underground with) it gives her the idea she can just go back and rewrite history. Stupid.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> My ex once told me that he loved me and would always cherish me. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Now that was funny!


Ok, here's one. In 15 years together, my ex never once brought me a birthday present or a Christmas present. I'm not kidding you. Never once. He would tell me that the reason why was because I had spent all of HIS money, so it was my fault I didn't get a present. So, other than the popsicle picture frame the kids made in school for their parents, I've not had a gift under the tree for me in the past 15 yrs, yet, I would always make sure he had something.
(Gaahh, I can't believe I was so stupid back then as to be accepting of that answer. No, I didn't actually spend all of HIS money, yes, he always referred to the money as 'his'. He worked while I stayed home. On paydays, he would give me $200 to buy groceries, etc while he kept the rest of the money to himself which was over $1500, yet he couldn't buy me a gift because I spent all of 'his' money.)


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow! Is he Any ****'s brother, Ima ****?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

The **** is another name for a guy named Richard.


----------



## tigercat (Oct 6, 2011)

Email my wife wrote me 2 weeks before saying she wanted a divorce and didn't love me anymore. 

"I love u hunnie!!! Cant wait to cuddle!!! And wanted to say thanks for everything ur amazing the girls and i are very lucky!!!! We love u daddy!!! And can't wait to spend many years with u!!!


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

My wife exchanged phone numbers with the guitar player because she thought I'd like his music. She hooked up with some strange guy for me. Isn't that sweet?


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Tiger: LOL sorry for that but OMG!


----------



## tigercat (Oct 6, 2011)

oh i got 1 more lol,,,,she blames me now that i didn't spend enough time with her and our daughters and was never there for her but read this one from Jul 30.....this is why i say something is clouding her thinking right now (don't know if its mr right down the street filling her head with crap)

"Thanks love for 2 great nights!!! I love when we can spend time together and watch movies and cuddle!!! Ur a awesome dad!!! & amazing hubby i could not ask for better than our beautiful girls and amazing hubby!!! Lol can't wait to spend a great weekend with my lil family!!! Thanks again for being here and loving me!!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

AppleDucklings said:


> Ok, here's one. In 15 years together, my ex never once brought me a birthday present or a Christmas present. I'm not kidding you. Never once. He would tell me that the reason why was because I had spent all of HIS money, so it was my fault I didn't get a present. *So, other than the popsicle picture frame the kids made in school for their parents, I've not had a gift under the tree for me in the past 15 yrs, *yet, I would always make sure he had something.


I swear, Apple, that is the saddest thing that I have read on these forums.
I'm glad that you are done with him.

I'll buy you something! Whatchoo want, Babeh?


----------



## this is bad (Aug 13, 2011)

During her ea my ww would say/email/text "you the best dad, husband, person in the world" "may God bless you forever" thanks for a wonderful vacation" this one was a shock, said "I love you in a special way" I said what does that mean? Said "I will love you forever" ww said other things that shocked me. She was in the fog at that time. 

Now, on occasion she says "what the he!! Was I thinking?" 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

On D-Day, upon seeing the newly filed divorce papers laying on the kitchen table - "Why did you file for divorce so fast? Don't you want to fix this?" Uh... no.. you repeatedly f-ed my best friend... I'd rather not "fix" this.

Oh and just today - b/c a month later, we are in marriage counseling and I've moved into an apartment... "this [our reconciliation/my getting over it] isn't going fast enough - we need to be seeing a counselor more than once per week". (I see an IC on Wed and we have MC on Mondays.)


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

DanF said:


> I swear, Apple, that is the saddest thing that I have read on these forums.
> I'm glad that you are done with him.
> 
> I'll buy you something! Whatchoo want, Babeh?


Hmm, how about anything not made out of popsicle sticks?


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's another, 2003, we brought a house together. We had been married 6 years by this time and had always rented. I wanted a dog so bad. Now that we were finally homeowners, I could have a dog. He told me I could have a dog but I had to pay him $100 before I could get one. And he concluded with, that was very generous of him because he doesn't even want a dog.
And yes, I paid him a $100 and I adopted a beautiful baby boy Rottweiler whom 6 months later I had to rehome because my ex decided to make our home "pet free".


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

DanF said:


> I swear, Apple, that is the saddest thing that I have read on these forums.
> I'm glad that you are done with him.
> 
> I'll buy you something! Whatchoo want, Babeh?


no, wait....one year he did buy me something...sorta....one year he brouhgt me a grandfather clock from wal-mart. It came in a box and you had to assemble it at home. When we opened the box, the glass for the clock was shattered, so we returned it to the store. They did not have anymore, so they refunded our money. It was a $100 some dollars. He handed me 20 bucks and told me to go buy myself something nice and he pocketed the rest.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

A BF at the time who was carrying on with multiples behind my back, including a woman he used to work with (and SLEEP with):

"Don't you know that that poor girl is DEPRESSED and she's on leave and she can't even WORK??? THAT'S why I'm talking with her, we're just FRIENDS!!!"

Poor her! How insensitive of me!!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

AppleDucklings said:


> Hmm, how about anything not made out of popsicle sticks?


Anything you want, Sweetie.:smthumbup:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Apple, did he atleast give you your $100 back (no need to answer as I already know it is a resounding "no").

I sorta can sympathize on the gifts, I am such a lousy gift giver, but I don't think its because of inherent greediness or stinginess (though I definitely am spendthrift) for me it was juts like everything else in my life, I put all kinds of thought and mental effort into it, do my research and all kinds of prepm but then either am too late to get it done or too embarassed with the result (ie the gift) to give it - lots of times I'd have the gift but wouldn't wrap it or have a card and was so embarrased it would sit in the back of the closet for a few months... sometimes later I'd offer it up but there was no presentation and it was always a massive disappointment. I'd be a lousy salesman because I could never close the deal.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

MrK said:


> My wife exchanged phone numbers with the guitar player because she thought I'd like his music. She hooked up with some strange guy for me. Isn't that sweet?


Oh yikes! However, your response here is heartening. I'm glad you're not believing the BS.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

My husband said that he wasn't actually cheating on me because it was just a fantasy life, just keeping the OW from committing suicide because her life is so awful (physically abused and imprisoned in her own house) that he needed to provide for her an escape mechanism. He was actually "saving someone's life" and wondered if I could ever say that I had done something so noble. So, he was playing white knight to her while being abusive and cruel to me? Noble indeed.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Lon said:


> Apple, did he atleast give you your $100 back (no need to answer as I already know it is a resounding "no").
> 
> I sorta can sympathize on the gifts, I am such a lousy gift giver, but I don't think its because of inherent greediness or stinginess (though I definitely am spendthrift) for me it was juts like everything else in my life, I put all kinds of thought and mental effort into it, do my research and all kinds of prepm but then either am too late to get it done or too embarassed with the result (ie the gift) to give it - lots of times I'd have the gift but wouldn't wrap it or have a card and was so embarrased it would sit in the back of the closet for a few months... sometimes later I'd offer it up but there was no presentation and it was always a massive disappointment. I'd be a lousy salesman because I could never close the deal.


No, he gave me $20 out of that, told me to buy myself something nice and then he spent the rest on himself. I remember after we got the refund, we went shopping since we were at the walmart. I spent my 20 dollars that he sao graciously gave me on milk, bread, cereal for the kids. He used the rest of the money to buy some movies and a couple pack of cigarettes for himself. But, he did tell me that it was ok because we were going to watch the movies together :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Upon being 'accidentally' sideswiped by my wife in a car while I was walking:

"I had my eyes closed"


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

He told me that we could still be friends after the divorce. Uh, how about "H*LL Friggin no!!!!!!"


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Apple, yeah he definitely takes the prize for douchery. Sorry you had to deal with that all - and no I can't really relate to the gift thing with him, I don't have some 1:5 ratio for refunds... one for you five for me, none for you, five for me... UFB how warped some people can be.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Upon finally being caught (after 2 years of massive gaslighting) having an affair with a friend of ours... my W was shocked at my anger and hurt... 

ME: "what did you think? what were you picturing would happen?"

HER: "well I thought you would find someone too, and we could all be friends, maybe all of us would go out to dinner sometimes and we could all be civil at (insert my sons name)'s birthday parties. I thought you would be happy that I'm happy"


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

while mine was in the affair I heard
Your the best wife and great friend
You really have shown me how enourning love can be
I'm going to show you love again
With Gods help we will be better and blessed

He wrote a book about the Holy Tabernacle of the old Testement while in the affair...and now he's wondering why it's so hard to publish the book? Ummmmm????

Also said
He prayed for God to show him what to do and the only thing he was shown that he should stay with me
etc...barph...etch


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Upon finally being caught (after 2 years of massive gaslighting) having an affair with a friend of ours... my W was shocked at my anger and hurt...
> 
> ME: "what did you think? what were you picturing would happen?"
> 
> HER: "well I thought you would find someone too, and we could all be friends, maybe all of us would go out to dinner sometimes and we could all be civil at (insert my sons name)'s birthday parties. I thought you would be happy that I'm happy"


Oh geez. To live in their world where everything is candycanes, lollipops and rainbows....


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Upon finally being caught (after 2 years of massive gaslighting) having an affair with a friend of ours... my W was shocked at my anger and hurt...
> 
> ME: "what did you think? what were you picturing would happen?"
> 
> HER: "well I thought you would find someone too, and we could all be friends, maybe all of us would go out to dinner sometimes and we could all be civil at (insert my sons name)'s birthday parties. I thought you would be happy that I'm happy"


Pit, this made me do a face palm. 

Maybe you could all rent a houseboat and live together floating down rainbow rivers staying cool with breezes from butterfly wings?

Just wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Upon finally being caught (after 2 years of massive gaslighting) having an affair with a friend of ours... my W was shocked at my anger and hurt...
> 
> ME: "what did you think? what were you picturing would happen?"
> 
> HER: "well I thought you would find someone too, and we could all be friends, maybe all of us would go out to dinner sometimes and we could all be civil at (insert my sons name)'s birthday parties. I thought you would be happy that I'm happy"


WTF???? Seriously??


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Pit, this made me do a face palm.
> 
> Maybe you could all rent a houseboat and live together floating down rainbow rivers staying cool with breezes from butterfly wings?
> 
> ...


and we will all hold hands while skipping and singing joyful songs and all the little animals of the forest will dance alongside us, and the sun will send down beams of golden light upon us. Oh, how happy we all will be!


----------



## marcat (Aug 31, 2011)

i think she dying and hasnt got long for this world and needs a friend,,, my reply so now you are a doctor......


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Upon finally being caught (after 2 years of massive gaslighting) having an affair with a friend of ours... my W was shocked at my anger and hurt...
> 
> ME: "what did you think? what were you picturing would happen?"
> 
> HER: "well I thought you would find someone too, and we could all be friends, maybe all of us would go out to dinner sometimes and we could all be civil at (insert my sons name)'s birthday parties. I thought you would be happy that I'm happy"


My H said that he thought that I" would be mad but you would get over it"; and " I thought that you would want me more knowing that someone else wanted me". He also told me that he had his A because he thought that I was going to leave him. He never asked me if that was my intention, just assumed it was, or so he says. I think he was rewriting our history to justify an A with a younger woman. He also told me that he thought that she and I could be friends. It is nearly two years from d-day and I would still like to rip her head off ( she knew about me, but I didn't know she existed ) Then there is the ever popular "I always loved you, and I was never going to leave you" That's a real high class way of showing that you love someone isn't it? The thing that really irritated me, was his belief that I would not leave him over an A, but I was planning to leave him over nothing, and that was why he had the A?. Total BS, it gives me a headache just trying to follow such twisting thinking. It is like the" who's on first "bit from Abbott and Costello.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> ME: "what did you imagine would happen?"
> 
> HER: "well I thought you would find someone too, and we could all be friends, maybe all of us would go out to dinner sometimes and we could all be civil at (insert my sons name)'s birthday parties. I thought you would be happy that I'm happy"


Almost
Are you sure we don't have the same Ex wife?

It took me a little time but I realized that she felt _entitled to me being her friend_. She may have been entitled to a lot of things but that ain't one of them!


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

Let's see...
1) His reason for not telling me about their chats - "I wanted to avoid that argument with you, I don't like fighting"
2) His forgetting of mentioning their trips to the bar - "i forgot" yet he made it a point to show me the bar tell me that he had found it on Yelp and went as far as to have the app on his phone and the bar on the search engine yet he "forgot" he went their with the skankoid.
3) His reason for not mentioning her "because women are catty, that's why I never told you she was my friend"
4) His reason for lying and hiding smoking cigs and pot? The cigs he claims to have never once told me he was going to quit yet had nothing to say I lovingly reminded him of all the times he swore he had quit. Now for the pot? "I wanted to rebel" and also "My uncle was being nice and offered me some I didn't want to be rude by declining" HA! 
Oh silly silly man. I must say calling him out in all his BS while completely frustrating did make me laugh once I got it all off my chest 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

onthefence16 said:


> while mine was in the affair I heard
> Your the best wife and great friend
> You really have shown me how enourning love can be
> I'm going to show you love again
> ...


the Lord works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> Pit, this made me do a face palm.
> 
> Maybe you could all rent a houseboat and live together floating down rainbow rivers staying cool with breezes from butterfly wings?
> 
> ...


lol, yeah pretty much exactly. I think I literally had to pick my jaw up off the floor when she said this. 

actually, i think some of the things she said (like this) were more mentally damaging than the gaslighting... I couldn't get my head around them, I wondered if I had lost my mind.



Craggy456 said:


> WTF???? Seriously??


Oh yeah, got more on VAR too. I should listen to them again to post some of the other twilight zone sh*t I heard some out of her mouth. lol.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

"You wouldn't sit and watch TV in the evenings with me."

Yep, that was why he cheated. Should I mention that we had nine kids between the two of us living with us? I didnt have time to watch tv...not to mention that he should have been helping me in the evenings with the kids!

Also heard "I only hired a hooker so I could talk to someone. I didn't do anything with her.....we sat in the hotel and I talked to her about you."

And of course there was the "I paid for sex cause I wanted to feel wanted." Please tell me how paying for someone to have sex with you makes you feel wanted!? I mean you PAID them to do it!!!:scratchhead:

Ugh...the lies....so glad I am done with him! Onto a brighter future!


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Before DDay, when we were having some serious issues, my W said, "We would be good friends still, right (after D)? Like, we could still do Thanksgiving together, Christmas, stuff like that, couldn't we?"

When I said no, she looked shocked and said, "You would do that to the kids?" even though she was the one in the process of checking out of the marriage. 

DDay was soon thereafter - her little plan of just being friends wasn't going to work, so she figured she'd hide everything.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish I had something to post about what stupid things my fWW said. All I got was the standard lies: "He's just a friend", "I swear to God!", "God is my witness!" , etc.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Oh, I totally forgot the best one of all...

Many years prior to DDay, before I even knew my W, my W talked the OM out of dark, suicidal thoughts over a broken engagement. (OM and W knew each other a couple of years before I met my W - 20 years ago).

Anyway, right after DDay, this came up, and she said, "I'll bet you'd be perfectly happy if OM up and died, like you'd have him out of the way. You probably wish he would just off himself already."


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Gabriel said:


> Oh, I totally forgot the best one of all...
> 
> Many years prior to DDay, before I even knew my W, my W talked the OM out of dark, suicidal thoughts over a broken engagement. (OM and W knew each other a couple of years before I met my W - 20 years ago).


OMFG. 

Wow, reading that brought a block off of some other crap I had to hear.

My W also knew OM from 20 years ago, and knew him before we got together. When we first started dated my W also help "talk OM off a ledge" of a threatened suicide after OM's broken engagement. (ironically, he caught his fiance cheating on him)...

On DDAy... She asked me in tears what she could do... I told her, first you have to end contact with him, permanantly. She said she couldn't because she was scared of what he would do to himself. She was concerned he would hurt himself. (and lol, this is the guy she wants to bring into my (now) 3 year old son's life.)

Anyway, we are talking about it and she says...

"it's not all roses" "we (W and OM) are a normal couple we fight all the time, He's always mad at me because I don't make enough time for him and he's resentful that I have a 2 year old that takes attention away from him".

Ugggggggggg.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> OMFG.
> 
> Wow, reading that brought a block off of some other crap I had to hear.
> 
> ...


OMFG is right!! WOW! And yes, the thoughts of suicide were also because his fiance cheated. Holy shiznit.

In our case, they were friends our whole marriage (16 years and counting), but there was a gap of 3-4 years when we lost touch with him. He reentered the friendship and then saw each other maybe twice a year only, not very much. It wasn't until our marriage got steadily worse did she open up to him. I caught the EA very soon after it started, Thank God, and she has been NC for 4 months. Working on R.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Gabriel said:


> In our case, they were friends our whole marriage (16 years and counting), but there was a gap of 3-4 years when we lost touch with him. He reentered the friendship and then saw each other maybe twice a year only, not very much.


Yup, dead nutz. Exactly the same story. 

Yes my W and OM were frieds our entire marriage... and yes, there were big gaps in the time he was around us (he's military) Yes, we saw him once every year or two while he was on leave. My W stayed in touch with him (text, facebook, etc..) but I was never certain how much or how often. I never saw that d0uch3bag as a threat so I didnt bother monitoring it. I thought I was being trusting, and had no problem with them being good friends.

oooppppps.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

A long time ago, I was the 'other woman' unbeknownst to me. 

I discovered this 3 months into the relationship when I walked into our hangout and saw him with his wife!  I was mortified and somewhat heartbroken (he was a jerk anyway, but fun to dance with lolll priorities of a young woman). 

I walked out and he followed me and said, "You never gave me the chance to tell you I was married!!"

:rofl:

LOLLLL I about died. I drove away and never talked to him again. He called about 2 months later and I didn't answer. What a douche.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Yup, dead nutz. Exactly the same story.
> 
> Yes my W and OM were frieds our entire marriage... and yes, there were big gaps in the time he was around us (he's military) Yes, we saw him once every year or two while he was on leave. My W stayed in touch with him (text, facebook, etc..) but I was never certain how much or how often. I never saw that d0uch3bag as a threat so I didnt bother monitoring it. I thought I was being trusting, and had no problem with them being good friends.
> 
> oooppppps.


Exactly, only no Facebook between them, just emails and later, texts. No military. He lives 90 minutes away, driveable, but inconvenient. Let me guess, your W's OM never married either, right? My W's OM is 40, never married, kind of a recluse, but understood my W "so well" and "would always have her back". He's completely unlike me too. I'm tall and lanky, he is very short, but built. I'm a talker, he says very little. He was my friend also, but more hers than mine.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Gabriel said:


> Let me guess, your W's OM never married either, right? My W's OM is 40, never married, kind of a recluse, but understood my W "so well" and "would always have her back". He's completely unlike me too. I'm tall and lanky, he is very short, but built. I'm a talker, he says very little. He was my friend also, but more hers than mine.


Yup. Never Married. He's 36, I think. Yes, he's a loner. Yes, he and my W had a 'connection' but I took it more like he was one of the girls. Her "BFF" ? lol. Size and build wise, I guess we ar similiar but personality... polar opposites. OM is very talkative, likes to rumor and likes drama, chatty kathy type, etc, etc... he's kind of 'weak' personailty wise, I'm not. Its not uncommon for people to ask him if he's gay. 

Yeah, he was more her friend than mine. But when he was in town, I would take him out with me to play pool, have a beer or two, let him crash on the couch, etc...


----------



## LostCPA (Apr 15, 2011)

After being shown a video of her having intercourse with OM, she actually said “It’s not what you think.”

I may not be the sharpest tack in the box, but I’m pretty sure I knew exactly what I was seeing.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

LostCPA said:


> After being shown a video of her having intercourse with OM, she actually said “It’s not what you think.”
> 
> I may not be the sharpest tack in the box, but I’m pretty sure I knew exactly what I was seeing.


A past boyfriend of mine is a cop. I always enjoyed listening to his stories of finding drugs on somebody and that person insisting that this wasn't their pants, they had no idea how these pants got into their laundry, that crack wasn't their crack, somebody put the crack way down deep into their pockets without them even knowing it. (Amazing!) The stories the DS tell remind me of that. They are caught red-handed and they just can't say it. 
"Oh no, I wasn't kissing so and so. He was choking so I was trying to clear his airway." Yeah, right. With your tongue?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

LostCPA said:


> After being shown a video of her having intercourse with OM, she actually said “It’s not what you think.”
> 
> I may not be the sharpest tack in the box, but I’m pretty sure I knew exactly what I was seeing.


I recall reading that a month ago when it happened, I thought to myself- "I was walking down in the basement naked and was so shocked to see OM there also naked that I tripped and fell on his erect penis. In my feeble attempts to get up I would constantly fall down again and again until finally I just rolled over."


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I recall reading that a month ago when it happened, I thought to myself- "I was walking down in the basement naked and was so shocked to see OM there also naked that I tripped and fell on his erect penis. In my feeble attempts to get up I would constantly fall down again and again until finally I just rolled over."


lmfao... well told, what is really strange about this is the inevitable likelihood that at some point in time some cheating spouse tried to actually pull off that exact excuse.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

oaksthorne said:


> My H said that he thought that I" would be mad but you would get over it"; and " I thought that you would want me more knowing that someone else wanted me". He also told me that he had his A because he thought that I was going to leave him. He never asked me if that was my intention, just assumed it was, or so he says. I think he was rewriting our history to justify an A with a younger woman. He also told me that he thought that she and I could be friends. It is nearly two years from d-day and I would still like to rip her head off ( she knew about me, but I didn't know she existed ) Then there is the ever popular "I always loved you, and I was never going to leave you" That's a real high class way of showing that you love someone isn't it? The thing that really irritated me, was his belief that I would not leave him over an A, but I was planning to leave him over nothing, and that was why he had the A?. Total BS, it gives me a headache just trying to follow such twisting thinking. It is like the" who's on first "bit from Abbott and Costello.


Geez Oaksthorne, are we married to the same man?

Mine said almost the same almost word for word.

I read somewhere that people in affairs follow a script. Some counselors say, it's so predictable it's almost laughable.


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

She stalked him!

Bronwen


----------



## Unsure2621 (Mar 23, 2012)

"You are a good person. There is nothing wrong with you." -- Gee Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

